# Grapple & Strike League 2009 Rd 1



## general h (Jan 7, 2009)

Grapple & Strike League 2009 Rd 1

March 15th 2009

Nantyglo Leisure Centre

South Wales

entries are now being taken for the 1st round of the 2009 series, we are already 1/2 full so if you are interested in entering please contact us asap.

thanks

G&S

[email protected]


----------



## general h (Jan 7, 2009)

now 3/4 full !!


----------



## general h (Jan 7, 2009)

event now sold out of competitor places!! reserve entries will be taken on the day.


----------



## Wildcard Productions (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi general h,

Dave Radley here from Wildcard Productions. We specialise in cage fighting coverage, our last outing was the pro kumite in swindon 21 st feb. We use top end panasonic HD cameras, can supply a crane, have two ladders over the cage which produces a great perspective. and we have stedicam operator on board too to track the fighters walking to the cage and the master of ceromonies, can be edited in one week and basically it was just an enquiry as to whether you had your event covered. for distribution you can either have the master and duplicate through a distributor or we can sort out all your distribution needs, professional product guaranteed at a very reasonable price.

please get bk to me

regards

Dave Radley

[email protected]

Wildcard Productions

07886762906


----------



## Jester (Jan 11, 2009)

How did this go? Any results, pics, vids etc??


----------



## general h (Jan 7, 2009)

full results on mmaunivere, plenty of vid's on utube..


----------

